# What's a good brewer?



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Before I got into espresso, I was really enjoying brewed coffee. Then the gooseneck kettle broke, got an espresso grinder and brewed coffee was kind of forgotten - it's just a mean to get coffee at work or when being out and about. I'd like to get back to it, but would prefer an automated brewer. One cup is enough.

What's the best? Brehmor, Technivorm, Wilfa?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

PPapa said:


> Before I got into espresso, I was really enjoying brewed coffee. Then the gooseneck kettle broke, got an espresso grinder and brewed coffee was kind of forgotten - it's just a mean to get coffee at work or when being out and about. I'd like to get back to it, but would prefer an automated brewer. One cup is enough.
> 
> What's the best? Brehmor, Technivorm, Wilfa?


Have you seen this one in the for sale section?


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

ashcroc said:


> Have you seen this one in the for sale section?


I did - and it's taken now! I didn't realise Wilfa Svart Precision is £400+, so there doesn't seem to be much else in the market.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

PPapa said:


> I did - and it's taken now! I didn't realise Wilfa Svart Precision is £400+, so there doesn't seem to be much else in the market.


That's a pity though I'm not surprised it didn't last long.

Hasbean have them for £150 which is half the price of this automatic chemex so not bad value!


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

Have you considered the clever dripper, great if you just want 1 cup, cheap portable and simple to use and clean.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

What volume do you mean by 1 cup? I don't think any of these brewers will work optimally for


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Technivorm do a 1 cup brewer.

For a semi auto brewer, I use an OXO pourover tank with a Kalita 185 in steel & 155 papers. I use a regular kettle that boils just the water I need, that I weigh out into the kettle (+5g to allow for evaporation). Quicker than a Clever.

You could use the OXO pourover as it comes, but I'm not yet sure that it works without a degree of intervention.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

the_partisan said:


> What volume do you mean by 1 cup? I don't think any of these brewers will work optimally for
> 
> Something around 300-350ml, I'd think.
> 
> ...


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

For example the preinfusion feature in Behmor isn't smart enough to figure out what brew size you are making, so it will do it based on a % of the full batch size so if you only have 300ml water in there it will use more than half for pre-infusion. Most of these auto-drip brewers work best with the full batch. I think the new Sage Precision brewer is supposed to be a bit smarter and figure out how much water you have? I'm not 100% though.

Yes I forgot about the Technivorm 1 cup brewer but have no experience with it.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

the_partisan said:


> For example the preinfusion feature in Behmor isn't smart enough to figure out what brew size you are making, so it will do it based on a % of the full batch size so if you only have 300ml water in there it will use more than half for pre-infusion. Most of these auto-drip brewers work best with the full batch. I think the new Sage Precision brewer is supposed to be a bit smarter and figure out how much water you have? I'm not 100% though.
> 
> Yes I forgot about the Technivorm 1 cup brewer but have no experience with it.


Ah, good point! Technivorm might be a better call then, although it looks a bit too simple if I ever want to go back and mess with timings, temperature, etc!

I suppose I could push for 500g batch since my primary use is those early hill-day mornings when I am up at 3-4 AM and like sipping a brew while driving for endless hours up North.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

PPapa said:


> Ah, good point! Technivorm might be a better call then, although it looks a bit too simple if I ever want to go back and mess with timings, temperature, etc!
> 
> I suppose I could push for 500g batch since my primary use is those early hill-day mornings when I am up at 3-4 AM and like sipping a brew while driving for endless hours up North.


I have a Behmor that is currently not being used. You are most welcome to borrow it and see if it fits the bill. The concern about preinfusion for small brews is correct. However, you can keep the pre infusion liquid in the grinds longer by not inserting the jug until the preinfusion time is complete. I got some very good cups this way but it was a little inconsistent. Might be better for 500g. I think 750g or thereabouts, is the optimal brew size for the Behmor.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

So it happened that @ashcroc PM'ed me a link on a Behmor Brazen Plus listing on eBay. It was only few miles away and the price was a steal, so I organised a pick up this afternoon. A bit of cleaning and I got it in a good looking condition. Played with it a fair bit and I think I could still use it as a standard brewer with manual release.

It's bigger than I thought it would be! No way you can store it in a cupboard easily. It's a size of an EK43S, almost.

I had a 18g to 300g brew at 93C with 45s PI. Around 10 o'clock on the EK43S with the new coffee burrs. I didn't check the time, but I might have to back off a bit. Still a lovely drink and I am quite sold!

Many thanks to @ashcroc again! I sometimes regret being on this forum.


----------



## CoffeeOutdoors (Jun 14, 2019)

*excuse the thread revival!*

I've had the Cafflano Classic for a couple of years now. I do a lot of night fishing, this bit of kit comes with me every time. Great, freshly ground pour overs on the river bank!


----------



## americanheroescoffee (Jul 22, 2019)

Brewed coffee is pretty amazing it taste really good .I like cold brewed coffee it has many health benefits



May boost your metabolism. ...


May lift your mood. ...


May lower your risk of heart disease. ...


May lower your risk of type 2 diabetes. ...


May reduce your risk of Parkinson's and Alzheimer's disease. ...


May be easier on your stomach than hot coffee. ...


May help you live longer.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

americanheroescoffee said:


> Brewed coffee is pretty amazing it taste really good .I like cold brewed coffee it has many health benefits
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 To whatever degree these are true, they are for hot coffee too, apart from maybe #6.


----------

